
ZeroBrane Lua IDE v1.00 released - luakiwi
https://github.com/pkulchenko/ZeroBraneStudio/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md
======
bebna
Looking at it, it doesn't really makes sense that this project is so
unpopular. It seems to be like liteIde for golang, where the size of the
community who use that language is the main reason.

I probably should start a project in lua again, but I fear that will never
find other contributors, because of the language choice. Very sad, lua doesn't
deserve that.

~~~
brudgers
I always wonder "what happened to Lua" because it was so hot on HN when I
first started reading it. Now it is rare to see anything about it. A shame
really that 'product' languages like Go or Swift seem to have sucked up the
oxygen it relied on. Ruby has suffered similarly but less drastically from the
big elbows in terms of the HN conversation over the same time period.

I suppose that as YC has matured, there's less chance of Reddit style "Let's
build it in Common Lisp" naivete and language passion making it through the
selection pipeline and more social pressure toward a sound engineering tool
chain...there's more optimizing around getting into YC and that influences the
conversation on HN. These days "...and we're building it in Lua" is more
likely to hurt social standing than help outside the context of "a side
project."

Such is the price of increased stakes I guess.

~~~
samatman
Here's a list of (some of) the things that have 'happened' to Lua:

Torch, scientific computing for LuaJIT: [http://torch.ch/](http://torch.ch/)

LuvIT, an event-loop driven Node-like: [https://luvit.io/](https://luvit.io/)

Love, a 2-d game engine: [https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/)

OpenResty: [http://openresty.org/](http://openresty.org/)

eLua: [http://www.eluaproject.net/](http://www.eluaproject.net/)

and on, and on, and on. There's never been a better time to use the language.

~~~
kolev
I only wish there was an AWS SDK - given Lua is used in the Nginx world
widely, writing scripts in Lua rather than Python for DevOps makes sense.

------
Vaskivo
I really like ZeroBrane Studio. Congratulations to the team!

I use it to play around with Lua and MOAI[0]. I started using it for the
debugger, but the other features made it my default editor for Lua.

If you don't know Lua, give it a try. It's a really well designed language,
with all the feautures you _really_ need[1], and awesome performance.

[0] A multiplatform game development framework [1] Well, almost. I'd like to
have immutable data structures, like Python's tuples

~~~
baldfat
Tuples Lua is a good functional language for me.

[1] [http://lua-users.org/wiki/FunctionalTuples](http://lua-
users.org/wiki/FunctionalTuples)

------
mhuffman
Very nice! I was unaware that such a feature-rich editor for Lua existed.
Thank you!

------
smacktoward
Here was my experience trying out ZeroBrane:

1) Install software on my Ubuntu machine

2) Play around with it for a while

3) Close it and go do something else

4) Discover that ZeroBrane has hijacked a ton of file type associations, so
now any remotely text-file-ish file opens in ZeroBrane

5) Swear, go looking for way to remove those associations

6) Fail completely

Seriously, I have no idea where it squirreled away all its new file
association settings, but after multiple attempts I have yet to find them all.
So I still have to deal with certain file types trying to open in ZeroBrane
that have nothing to do with Lua at all.

So, ZeroBrane devs: if your goal was to make me think "oh, I _hate_ that
thing" every time I hear the word "ZeroBrane"... good news!

~~~
paulclinger
ZeroBrane Studio dev here: I don't have anything in the installer that changes
any of the existing type associations. I do have a plugin that registers file
extensions on Windows, but it requires explicit user action. This is how the
Linux installer script looks like:
[https://gist.github.com/pkulchenko/3574e47ba1ad89501f91](https://gist.github.com/pkulchenko/3574e47ba1ad89501f91)
and I welcome suggestions on how to improve it.

The only extension based code I have in the IDE is from the project tree where
you can launch the application linked to a particular file, but the IDE
doesn't change any of the associations.

I'm not sure what happened in your case and will be happy to investigate (my
email is in github profile).

Update: I did further investigation and it turned out that in the .desktop
file it's associated with MimeType=text/plain;application/lua, so it could get
associated with text files. I've pushed a change to limit that to only Lua
files. My apologies for the inconvenience.

